# Best slicer for under $100



## rhinton82 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm debating on buying a food slicer and I was wondering which one would be worth buying that's around the $100 range.


----------



## jak757 (Dec 20, 2011)

Check Craig's list.  That's what I did and got a very nice one, still in the box, for $40.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 20, 2011)

I do know there is a big jump in quality between the smaller, plastic slicers (40-60 bucks) and the metal slicers with the larger blade (90-120 bucks)  Think about how much you will use it.  Even in the 100 dollar price range they can be kind of slow if you intend to slice large amounts of meat.

Let us know what you find

Al


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have found that you what yo pay for I would go with the closer to 100.00 slicers. I did find mine on E-Bay. They are old and work great.


----------



## bubbonehead (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been eye balling this one on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deni-14250-...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5023752121632077035


----------



## ktotheb (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a nice one from Lowes made by Waring pro. It was under a 100 and does a good job for what I need. It's no globe or berkel but it does good.


----------



## nate_46 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bubbonehead said:


> I've been eye balling this one on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deni-14250-...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5023752121632077035


Not sure about this one.  It looks like the Warning Pro slicer I purchased a year or so ago, and I am not very impressed.  The gears behind the blade are nylon and the motor can't be removed (easily) for cleaning.  It does the job, but it isn't as easy like the all metal slicer I borrowed from a friend.  I think it was an older, all metal Nessco.  The old nessco would power through almost anything and the motor and blade was removable for cleaning...   Your experience might be different, just thought I would pass what I discovered.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2011)

If you buy a smaller unit like that you are going to want to partially freeze whatever you are slicing. I have a 20 year old Waring (for now) and that is the only way I can get thru an entire bacon slab without tearing it up


----------



## bubbonehead (Dec 20, 2011)

nate_46 said:


> Not sure about this one.  It looks like the Warning Pro slicer I purchased a year or so ago, and I am not very impressed.  The gears behind the blade are nylon and the motor can't be removed (easily) for cleaning.  It does the job, but it isn't as easy like the all metal slicer I borrowed from a friend.  I think it was an older, all metal Nessco.  The old nessco would power through almost anything and the motor and blade was removable for cleaning...   Your experience might be different, just thought I would pass what I discovered.


Good to know. I guess in this case I should buy local so that I can see exactly what I'm paying for. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rhinton82 (Dec 20, 2011)

that's my biggest problem there are a bunch of brands in the $100 range and I didn't know if one is a lil better then the other. I've looked on craigslist and everything is $500 or more or they are trying to get retail prices for the cheaper models.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 20, 2011)

I posted this one about 5 days ago...  Normally $150 on sale for $89...  But i see it's sold out now... I got the same package a couple of months ago for $100 and so far it works pretty good..    keep an eye on it for when the restock

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...104577480&rid=10&WT.tsrc=AFF&WT.mc_id=k244266


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2011)

From the research I did I will be going with this Weston 9"...JJ

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=weston+meat+slicer


----------



## rhinton82 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice.. hopefully after xmas i will be buying a food slicer... im really wanting to start making my own roast beef and other random sandwich meats..


----------



## bswim (Mar 17, 2012)

Hate to bring an old thread back to life but don't discount "plastic" gears. You'd be surprised how many cars are running around with a plastic gear or two in the transmission. Some of the modern plastics are pretty strong and wear resistant.


----------

